# MAC - Fall Trend Swatches - Sep 09



## MAC_Whore (Jun 18, 2009)

Place all your *Fall Trend* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only.  Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Fall Trend* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates, prices and full collection information, please refer to the *Fall Trend* colour story thread.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 22, 2009)

I am not sure what the final decision will be on the packaging of the Asphalt Flower scent, but here are some pics of what it looked like when it first launched:






Asphalt Flower was one of 3 fragrances that MAC used to sell in vials.  They also sold a necklace to hold the vials (see below).  I doubt the holder will reappear in this collection, but I thought I would throw it on here for the sake of a little MAC history.






Above 2 pics source: Specktra.net







Tone:Grey quad / Source: shinygloss.tv


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 24, 2009)

From the lovely Erin!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_













_


----------



## Susanne (Aug 26, 2009)

*Thank you, Erin!!*













the top swatch is cyber for comparison.  oh, red full-stop stained my hand, just an fyi.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 7, 2009)

*Thank you Erin!!*

here's a swatch of deep truth (top) with the blue in the quad


----------



## purplerinne (Sep 13, 2009)

Quad and the lipstick swatches on NC 40 Skin


----------



## perfectdefect (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## LeeleeBell (Sep 18, 2009)

In the first pic, Hipster is next to bombshell from the permanent collection. In the swatch, the top is three coats of hipster and the bottom is one swipe

http://img.makeupalley.com/5/8/3/1/1407721.JPG


----------



## AngelBunny (Sep 18, 2009)

[


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 18, 2009)

Hipster Lipstick





Hipster no flash





Hipster with flash


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 20, 2009)

Trend F/W Tone:Grey Quad compared to Smoke Signals Gentle Fume Quad

Top: Warmer White from Tone Grey
Bottom: Rondelle from Gentle Fume







Top Row: Gentle Fume - gentle fume, carbon, waft, rondelle
Bottom; Tone Grey  - the right smoke, waft, tone grey, warmer white


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Sep 20, 2009)

Red full-stop

















 (all of the above are w/o flash)










 (w/ flash)

Faultlessly F/W (I love the color, but I had major application issues. I'm sad to say this one is probably going back. I hate returning m/u but if I can't make it work, it's gotta go)






 (flash)





 (no flash)


----------



## Prototype83 (Sep 20, 2009)

NW50 skin

Faultlessly l/s 





Faultlessly l/s with So This Season l/g


----------



## KarlaSugar (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## ROCK N' JESS (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm NC15

Hipster





Our Pick





Faultlessly F/W


----------



## Karrie (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## dominichulinda (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 4, 2009)

No flash/ with flash


----------



## AddictoLipstick (Oct 5, 2009)

*Swatches From Quad **Tone:Grey* ( perfect smokey eye for fall)

Mac Fall 09 Trend Swatches and Review 2.jpg

*Swatches of Lipsticks Red Full-Stop, and Hipster ( Wear this paired with **So This Season for a fab dark purple look)

*Mac Fall 09 Trend Swatches and Review 3.jpg
*
Swatche of Lipgloss So This Season*

Mac Fall 09 Trend Swatches and Review 4.jpg


----------

